# Lower Blue River Take Out no longer available- Please Read



## Hannah_at_BLM (Oct 20, 2010)

The private land owner is no longer allowing boaters to use the take out on private land located at the beginning of the Confluence road (Gore Canyon put in road). The alternatives on public land are not user friendly. Either use the BLM pull off further down the road near the cottonwood stand or the Confluence Recreation Site (with a sharply angled boat slide for Gore Canyon put in). You will probably need a long rope to pull your boat up the boat slide.

That area is checkerboarded with private and public access. There are currently yellow boundary markers for public land and the land owner has marked all of his property with stakes and pink flagging. Using the tiny parking area next to the cottonwoods requires walking around the cottonwood trees and crossing a 1.5 foot deep irrigation ditch currently full of water. BLM has built and signed a small footbride crossing the irrigation ditch. There is a footbridge further downriver which is on private property, please *RESPECT PRIVATE PROPERTY* and do not use it.

Please do not park on the Trough Road or the Confluence Road.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the take-out at Spring Creek Road still available?


----------



## Hannah_at_BLM (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, for kayakers...


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Hannah, do you know why this issue has developed? Trespassers? Doesn't the BLM have access rights in effect to honor the use of our tax dollar paid for improvements? [inappropriate content removed by MB admin]


----------



## nathanfey (Jun 7, 2006)

My guess is that the Yusts are fed up with boaters trespassing across the horseshoe bend, and are taking steps to keep boaters off their lands entirely. Totally understandable. Jim used to be a great friend of boaters until this year. I'll be talking with him soon, and will try to clear the air. For everyone's benefit.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

badswimmer said:


> Hannah, do you know why this issue has developed? Trespassers? Doesn't the BLM have access rights in effect to honor the use of our tax dollar paid for improvements? [inappropriate content removed by MB admin]


Badswimmer,

Hanna's reporting what's going on and she has nothing to do with the policies that resulted in it. We're fortunate to have State and Federal agency representatives posting information in real time on MountainBuzz rather than just burying official public notices in the classified section of the local paper. Hanna and other public information specialists with the agencies don't come to work in the morning to catch grief or accusations from ticked off boaters.

If you don't like policies reported by public employees on MB, participate in the public comment process, contact your elected representatives, and contact the managers who have jurisdiction over the areas in question. MountainBuzz moderators let a lot of name calling and other off-color comments go when its between Buzzards however there is a zero tolerance policy when it comes to mouthing off to public employees sharing information with the boating public.

-AH

Andy H.
Mountain Buzz Partnership Director


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Hannah & Andy H.
Thanks for your work towards a solution in this situation and many other access issues, and thanks for the heads up. I wasn't "giving grief" or name calling. If I was gonna call anybody a name it would be the shortcuttin trespassers at the horseshoe, and it would be a very bad one. I did ask when Big Brother decided to start rolling over. Evidently the other politico's caught wind and removed my remarks regarding back room land swaps, it's really irrelevant in this case. I just want to warn trespassers- some people will shoot you for trespassing!! Stay in your boat and be respectful when floating through private land! Don't be lazy and end up in court or dead. Don't ruin it for everyone else..


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Nathan for whatever smoothing you can do, I will speak coarsely and ellicit a written apology from an offender, non violently of course. We are all in the same boat, lets row/paddle or even swim in the same direction, downriver!


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nathan, thanks for trying to clear the air. One thought I had, before this even cam about, is getting together with the land owner and seeing if all of us that use that take out could raise money and volunteer our time on improving it. Maybe if we as a boating community step up and make an effort to stop the irrosion and make it a nice area he may change his mind and let us use it again! I am willing in any way to help you to get access back just let me know if there is anything I can do!


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Hannah - 

What would it take to improve the Gore put in site in order to accomodate takeouts from the lower blue?

It seems to me it wouldn't be all that tough to cut in a single ramp to the water.

I'd be happy to recruit and organize a volunteer crew and donate materials to make such a project happen.

Your pal,

Slave


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

badswimmer said:


> Evidently the other politico's caught wind and removed my remarks regarding back room land swaps...


Removal of your remarks had nothing to do with political pressure or "censorship" and had everything to do with your being disrespectful to a civil servant going above the requirements of her job to tell the online community what's going on in her district. 

-AH


----------

